# Tesla supercharges the Superchargers



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, this is pretty ambitious. Here is an article with a better view of the maps:

http://www.businessinsider.com/maps-of-teslas-supercharger-network-2013-5


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Time to jump on the Tesla and Solar City Stock train.  It's gonna rocket.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am kicking myself for not buying in way earlier...

All the stocks I like do really good, but I never buy them for some reason.


----------

